# Ragdoll Found



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

I am cross posting this!

_Hi All 
Please can you place this on any other pet forums. l have had a phone call from someone that has found a ragdoll in their garden very friendly and very good condition it has been their now for nearly 2 weeks no chip people not sure of sex but it is mitted we rather hope someone might have lost it we would love to find its owners 
It is in Blackheath London/Kent ?? 
Please help 
Dawn RRG_
[email protected] 
01442 381509


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope an owner is found soon.
Please feel free to post it on my Pets Lost, Found 
and Stolen group on facebook. 
Shelly Tomlinson | Facebook


----------

